# Regular Season Game 57 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Toronto Raptors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(35-21)/(31-26)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, February 28, 7:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































Alston / McGrady / Battier / Howard / Mutombo














































Ford / Peterson / Garbajosa / Bosh / Nesterovic



*PREVIEW

The Toronto Raptors have surged to the top of the Atlantic Division and have the third best record in the NBA since the calendar flipped over to 2007.

Wait ... Toronto?

That's not a typo. The Raptors, who will visit the Rockets Wednesday night at Toyota Center, have made an unexpected rise in the Eastern Conference.

Texas products Chris Bosh and T.J. Ford have fueled Canada's team to an 18-8 record since New Year's Eve, giving the Raptors a four-game cushion over the rest of the Atlantic Division.

The Raptors (31-26) have gone from a team with the No. 1 pick in the 2006 NBA Draft to competing for home court advantage in the opening round of the Eastern Conference playoffs.

That means the Rockets will have their hands full as they try to regroup after losing two of their past three games.

"They're a hot team," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "They've got the third best record since New Year's and they're playing really well. Chris Bosh is obviously playing at an All-Star level so they're going to be a tough challenge for us."

Bosh has grabbed most of the headlines during Toronto's rise.

The Raptors forward, a product of Dallas Lincoln High School, has emerged as a potential MVP candidate after improving his shooting technique over the summer. He is averaging a career-best 23.1 points and 10.7 rebounds.

He is a load inside with his long wingspan, but the forward has shown that he can beat teams just as easily from three-point range. Bosh is knocking down 36.7 percent from beyond the arc.

After Toronto's impressive run in January, Bosh was named the Eastern Conference's Player of the Month.

"He's playing very well," Rockets center Dikembe Mutombo said. "He can shoot the three. He can post up. He can face you to use his quickness. When you're guarding him, you just have to be ready. You have to prepare yourself to move your feet because you don't know which way he is going to go."

He's had his share of help.

Ford, a former University of Texas and Willowridge High School star, is having his best season since being traded to the Raptors from Milwaukee over the summer. He's averaging at career-best 14.0 points and 7.7 assists. Rookies Andrea Bargnani, the top pick of the 2006 NBA Draft, and Jorge Garbajosa have provided an additional boost.

"We know that we are competing to get the top spot in the East and we think we are capable of doing it," Ford said after a recent win.

The supporting cast has helped the Raptors creep towards their first winning record in five seasons -- and potentially a division title.

"They're making a push after the All-Star break just like we are," Mutombo said. "It's up to us to play good defense. We know none of the games are going to be easy at this point in the season."*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Raps are my 2nd fav team, and this year they're a fun team to follow. Bargnani is def. a kid to watch out for. 

Keys to beating them? Just like the keys to winning every other game: Defense, and T-Mac. If Kobe can score 81 on these guys, T-Mac can too. Go T-Mac!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Raps are on the up we seem to be on the down we have to pick it up.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Statement game for us! Lucky for me, as punishment for the Boston game, I said I'm not going to watch the Rockets for the next two weeks.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Anthony Parker will probably miss this game

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/Toronto/2007/02/28/3676853-sun.html


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Bets on!



LETS GO ROCKETS they should diffently bounch back after these couple of bad games. (betted 251 so that it would equal 1000 points :biggrin: ) lets do this!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

down 19-12, this team's gotta make an emphasis on D...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

21-15 Raps T.O.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Give McGrady the ball Rafer ****ing Alston!!! You're a ****ing PG, play like one!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Jose Calderon would be SUCH a good player for us...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: One of my favorite games of the season right here! 27-21 Raps end of the 1st, I knew this one was a tough one. We got to have "this" one! Next 3 qrts are ours! :yay: 


By the way I have plenty of mem. from those Willowridge days, they were a sight to see when they were really young


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Without T-Mac, we'd probably be down by like 15 at this point. T-Mac IS our team.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Head with a knock-away

1st round pick w/ a 3

Howard shot blocked

dixon doing damage


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Never thought I'd say this, but the Raptors are a DEEP team. Calderon, Dixon, and Bargnani coming off the bench? 

Gumby, its time to change things up a little...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi iso doesn't work

Hump with a inside 2

throw away...foul...alston (ugh)

cal hits a long 2

bonzi....clank


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#1 pick hits again

Bonzi...finally 2pt

no inside D by Rock...cal for 2

T.O. Rock 

Raps up


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bargnani is lightin' it up... down by 11, lets make a run guys!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Head drives for 2

#1 Rook a 3

Batt w/ a lefty hook for 2

bonzi steals to alston for 2 

Dixon inside 2

Steal by Raps

Cal hits a jumper 

67% from the field for the Raps 15pt lead


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

T.O. Rock 

it's safe to say the Raptors came to beat our azz!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lil' lucas in the game

#1 rook showing some "WOW"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

who came to see a play for a back up center, Gumby?

Dixon still killing us

Tmac not a 100%, but fighting


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Lil' lucas pops a 3!

Bosh fouled by Howard


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

the good thing about playing the Raps is that they tend to collapse in the 2nd half too (kinda like us actually). If T-Mac catched fire we'll be right back in this one.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bosh hits both

lil' lucas with a over the backboard 

T.O.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok, i'm ready to forfeit this game... Raps are playing unbelievably well, and us, not so much. Lets just bring in Billy and Novak, I doubt they can be doing any worse than most of the guys out there right now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Fact: After giving up 77pts in our last game, we've already given up 67pts to the Raptors AT HALFTIME. I'm speechless. Only thing that's making me feel better is that I actually like the Raptors.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

down by 13... its T-Mac time baby

Why has everyone gone silent??


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tj taking some hits...I wanted to see which team would come out the locker room


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Fact: After giving up 77pts in our last game, we've already given up 67pts to the Raptors AT HALFTIME. I'm speechless. Only thing that's making me feel better is that I actually like the Raptors.


I'm just wondering. Since you live in Vancouver, how come you are a Rockets' fan? Are you Canadian or did you move from the States to Canada?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TJ Ford said:


> I'm just wondering. Since you live in Vancouver, how come you are a Rockets' fan? Are you Canadian or did you move from the States to Canada?


from Vancouver, living in Hong Kong, 100% Chinese, so I'm a Yao homer 

Houston's like my 2nd home which I have never been to


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tj drops a 2

Tmac raises up for 2

74-62 Raps

Block by Tmac, short on the shot

Reb by Tmac...Chuck for 2

carry on Tj..thanks ref

Tmac to chuck! were running!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If we win this one, I am crowning T-Mac the undisputed MVP of this league


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

alston or Tmac got the steal

Chuck gets 8 rebs & no points (ugh)

Tj BIG 3!

No answer from Tmac

foul on Alston 15pts 5 assist 5 boards


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> down by 13... its T-Mac time baby
> 
> Why has everyone gone silent??


It is really painful to watch right now. I have a bad feeling about this game, and we have been really stinking it up lately. Bad losses to bad teams. These are games we should be winning. We are a much better team then the Hawks, Celtics, and Raptors.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Give McGrady the ball Rafer ****ing Alston!!! You're a ****ing PG, play like one!!!!


All my rants, duscussions, and anti-Rafer feelings on this board wrapped into one post


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Chuck cleans up alston layup...nice

Raps by 10

Dixon fakes a pass...what?

Tj misses 

Tmac miss...hayes rb

charge on Tmac...wow


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#1 Rook misses..yes

alston TO...good double by raps

Bosh almost a And1...shooting 2

Raps by 10


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

only one by Bosh

Raps give last foul

lil' lucas gets denied by Bosh

.4 left....no shot


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

We got to bring this one home in the 4th!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

alright, we can still win this... keys to the 4th:

- Give T-Mac the ball
- Lock down on D
- Give T-Mac the ball
- Let T-Mac do whatever the hell he wants with the ball
- Have our other guys knock down open shots that T-Mac creates

We can still win this one!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

9pt lead by Raps

man, they moving the ball great! raps 2pt

Batt gets the hook in the lane

ez one for the #1 Rook inside

Bonzi drops it to Hayes


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hump with another one...ugh! he shouldn't be scoring

Bonzi jumper wet for 2

nice D lil' lucas

knocked out by Raps


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Batt misses a 3

Cal hit a 2 in the lane, he's in a groove for the Raps

without D we don't do this!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Batman finally out of his shooting slump, 6-7 tonight.

Jose Calderon, how I wish we had him instead of Rafer Alston... 11pt lead still


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac, T-Mac, T-Mac...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think this is going to be a loss. Toronto is shooting 59% for the game, and Houston 50%. And we are down by 11. It is going to be hard to catch up.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

^^true, he's balling

Hump again! Damn

lil' lucas...no 3

ill. 3 sec on Head 

freethrow good by Cal

I think that will do it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What the hell happened to our defesnse these last few games? Man this team is looking like crap the last few games. Nowhere near the team from January early Feburary


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

It's officially over :wahmbulance:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bargnani, wow, what a stud...

alright its over, time to put in Billy and Novak


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And we sucks again

1-3 on below average teams. What happened to our chemisty? Did it just dissapear?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What the hell happened to our defesnse these last few games? Man this team is looking like crap the last few games. Nowhere near the team from January early Feburary


They have been playing above par games since Yao's injured and that simply cannot last


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> And we sucks again
> 
> 1-3 on below average teams. What happened to our chemisty? Did it just dissapear?


I wouldnt' call the Raps below average, they do have the 3rd best record since January I believe. 

the team just ain't playing like it used to. The role guys aren't being consistent, and our D hasnt' been nearly as good as it had been a few months earlier. 

Spanoulis sighting!!!


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm surprised you guys have the record you do with Alston having the ball in his hands most of the time. I think his assist numbers are way too low, given his playing time.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Little Lucas is a keeper. I like that kid.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

Calderon on the Rockets would put you guys to contendership status.

Alston is just plain inconsistent, 1 good game = 4 bad ones ...
The Rockets are prolly mentally letting up, as they know Yao will be back soon to do all the work.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder how many people were thinking stop Bosh beat the Raptors their bench destroyed us.............


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, a lot of the times, it's our bench that gets the work done.


----------



## I Ball (May 30, 2006)

I didn't like how T-mac was playing if he kept on shooting or driving in it would be a different story for this game

How come against Dallas or Miami T-mac comes in and start shooting and scoring and just killing them and teams like the raptors he just doesn't look like he's trying and he was trying to take over the game that's not how it was suppose to be


----------

